# How many MORE tortoises have you gotten Since Joining TFO!



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2013)

None
1
2
3
4 of more


I tried making this a Poll...FAILED!


----------



## immayo (Feb 19, 2013)

None.. but waiting on my next little one to hatch, which I am getting from another forum member


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2013)

My answer is "2"


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 19, 2013)

I originally wanted a Russian tortoise. After finding TFO I became a "lurker" and changed my mind to getting a leopard hatchling. A few months into owning the leopard I joined the forum and have since gotten 1 male russian and set up a tank with a female albino RES.  

I'm not done yet....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 19, 2013)

2 more and one of them was from a member, haha!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 19, 2013)

I fixed your poll for you.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> I fixed your poll for you.



Thanks! your the best!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 19, 2013)

Zamric said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I fixed your poll for you.
> ...



Shhh don't let anybody hear you say that, they might take you away to the crazy place.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 19, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



I'd be in the best of company!


----------



## tortadise (Feb 19, 2013)

Uhhhh. Quite a few. But thats every normal day, week, or year for me anyways.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 19, 2013)

Just my henrito


----------



## bigred (Feb 19, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> > Jacqui said:
> ...



Which one, I may have some connections that will help you out when you get there


----------



## cherylim (Feb 19, 2013)

Just one, Emrys.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got 4 more and plan to get more


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 23, 2013)

Since joining almost three years ago, I started with only two, re-homed one, added 3, and I'm planning on getting 3 more female Eastern Hermann's torts in the near future, and possibly a MFF trio of Iberians, as well, as the opportunities arise.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Feb 23, 2013)

Since I joined last summer I have gotten 2 more I started with 1 sulcata tortoise and now I have 3


----------



## BodaTort1 (Feb 25, 2013)

Since joining in Sept 2012 I have gotten 7 more. I started with my Sully Roo, then I got 3 more Sullies Middle/Little/Mesa. Then came my Redfoots Gumby/Willa/Gracie and finally my Leopard SpeedBump .


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 25, 2013)

I joined TFO with no tortoises, but with tortoises on my mind  The forum talked me out of a leopard and into a Hermann's and I must say I'm glad for that, although I wish Carl didn't dig so dang much.


----------



## Thalatte (Feb 26, 2013)

I joined a few months ago with 3 tortoises and 5 turtles. And since joining I have only added 1 tortoise (rescue that I found through this site actually). 
Honestly I don't see me adding any more torts unless they can be inside only...I am running out of yard space!


----------



## animalfreak (Mar 6, 2013)

I got my first 2 sulcatas (first 2 torts) after I joined!!


----------



## Zamric (Mar 7, 2013)

animalfreak said:


> I got my first 2 sulcatas (first 2 torts) after I joined!!



Can I assume you came here looking for info on raising a tortoise? If so... Kudos To You! you get 2 torts "up"   for doing research before commiting to a spacific species!


----------



## animalfreak (Mar 17, 2013)

Zamric said:


> Can I assume you came here looking for info on raising a tortoise? If so... Kudos To You! you get 2 torts "up"   for doing research before commiting to a spacific species!



Actually yes! I did months worth of research on Russians but at the last minute I sort of switched to a sulcata . but I'm happy with my choice!!!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 17, 2013)

None. Just caring for the same two Russians I had when joining. I will most likely get more, but all in good time.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 17, 2013)

Zamric said:


> animalfreak said:
> 
> 
> > I got my first 2 sulcatas (first 2 torts) after I joined!!
> ...



And another 3 torts "up"!


----------



## Instinct (Mar 18, 2013)

None.
Then again...I haven't been a member here all that long.


----------



## immayo (Jun 8, 2013)

Make that 3 more!


----------



## tyrs4u (Jun 8, 2013)

Twenty in the 1st year....


----------



## JennBell0725 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got my first 3 after joining


----------



## tupacliveson16 (Jun 8, 2013)

I joined the forum before i got my little Lily. So thats one!
But i plan on getting another RF, and one or two more aquatic turtles before the end of this summer.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jun 8, 2013)

None, have just the one  

Waiting to get more until we own a house and can build an outdoor paradise/heated shed.


----------



## kathyth (Jun 8, 2013)

I had 2 before joining.
I have obtained 4 more thanks to you   
I plan to get 2 more after taking a trip.
That should do it.
Yeah right!!!!


----------



## theelectraco (Jun 8, 2013)

Two!


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had 2, and since joining I have rescued 3 more. I plan on rescuing as many as I can give homes to.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 8, 2013)

Started with 1, now have 7 total....BUT I want to go for an even 10. Then I'll be done


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jun 8, 2013)

Suuure. First you say 10 is your limit, then a dozen, then make it a baker's dozen, then round it up... 

They're like potato chips. Can't just stop after one!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Jun 9, 2013)

Simple answer, none.  only because of no room!


----------



## SpdTrtl (Jun 9, 2013)

Zero. My three are about what I can handle for now.
I know that I would love a sulcuta, maybe in a year or so...if I do get one I want to ensure it has what it needs for a happy life.


Sent from my HTC One V using TortForum mobile app


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 9, 2013)

Came here to learn about Tortoises, and now have 5 Russians. It was 6, but one was rehomed with a wonderful family.

Tortoises and a pond now own the perimeter of our yard. Perhaps one day our lawn will only be a postage stamp in the middle


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Jun 9, 2013)

Started with 1 male & 1 female redfoot .
Joined this sight & now 3 yrs later i have 
6 redfoots & 2 Burmese Mountain tortoise .
Will probably try to pick up another female Mountain tortoise @ the reptile show in October .
Wow this hobby is addicting ,
I go through 25 lb bag oF Mazuri * tons of fruits & veggies yearly .
Seems every thing i plant in the garden these days are healthy greens & veggies for the tortoises .
Also Have rose of sharon & plenty of hibiscus plants growing for the torts ,
This year i planted 2 fig trees ,yep for the tortoises.
This past fall i expanded my enclosure from 12'x12' to 18'x21' 
Its all about the tortoises but i love it 
Mike D


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 9, 2013)

None, but it's getting harder every time I look at thread with hatchling pictures!


----------



## Zamric (Jun 10, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> None, but it's getting harder every time I look at thread with hatchling pictures!



This I understand! It was all the pics of hatchlings and yearling that made me look for one of my own.... WalkingRock is all Cathies'! I bought one leopard and had one givin to me.... they both showed up on the same weekend! Check out the latest update on them..

www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-72732.html


----------



## Spn785 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have only gotten one Russian, but I plan on making a breeding group of the Russians, then get a breeding group of Egyptian or Pancakes. If I ever have the room I will want to get an Aldabra.


----------

